# Nokia 6230 Synchronisation mit Outlook



## andyK (9. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mein gesamtes Adressbuch vom Handy mit der Nokia Sync Software an Outlook übertragen. Über das USB Datenkabel.
Nur von den knapp 200 Einträgen wurden nur drei an Outlook gesendet.   

Habt ihr eine Idee, warum das so ist? 
Alle Kontakte sind auf dem Handy gespeichert, nicht auf der SIM Karte.

Oder hätte ich doch lieber das Original Kabel von Nokia, anstatt die 6 Euro 90 Variante von Pearl nehmen sollen? 
Treibertechnisch habe ich mir für das Kabel den aktuellen von Nokia runtergeladen. 
Alles andere funktioniert tadellos.

Danke schonmal...

Andy


----------

